# Strela Display Back Question



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure if this has been done before but I'm sure somebody from here must have attempted this. I have a Strela that has a display back that I'm keen to know if it's possible to remove the silver decoration that is printed on the inside of the display case back.

Any advice would be great thanks


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

None of my business  , but why do you want rid of it Phil







?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If it's just printed on I'd try polywatch or brasso, it might just rub off.

If it's etched your buggered!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I'll give it a go Phil









My guess is its printed, if so PGs idea is a good one....









Mr Dremmel misses you


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Having looked at mine I'd guess that it's printed. I've thought about removing it, as it's not the most attractive logo and does obscure the view of the movement quite irritatingly. I know that Mr. Levenberg sells replacement display backs without the logo on ebay if you don't fancy scraping away yourself.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Ian it's as James has put it, it's not the most attractive logo to have on a display back and makes it really hard to see the movement. I really like the Strela I think it's a great looking watch but do feel that it would benefit from the removal of the logo 

My original guess was that it's printed on so will have a look at ebay to check out the case backs there so thanks for that James











jasonm said:


> Mr Dremmel misses you


Tell him not to worry I will be up soon and I've got some work for him


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Hi Ian it's as James has put it, it's not the most attractive logo to have on a display back and makes it really hard to see the movement. I really like the Strela I think it's a great looking watch but do feel that it would benefit from the removal of the logo
> 
> My original guess was that it's printed on so will have a look at ebay to check out the case backs there so thanks for that James
> 
> ...


No worries Phil - Juri L's ebay name is 'sonnenflasche' if that helps


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

The logo is either painted on or (it seems to me) to be an applied decal film. I'm wanting to remove the logo on mine as well. Sometime ago I remember reading, either on WUS or PMWF, of someone easily removing it with a chemical-- perhaps acetone-- I'm not sure, and I can't find the post. They did say it came off very easily; just wiped away.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

As long as the actuall 'glass' is glass then acetone would do the job, just rinse it well afterwards









Now then, whos gonna do it first


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have considered doing this, but chickened out....SO FAR!

BTW anyone know what the word Strela means?

Roger


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Star?

Dunno...









Not very good at 'riddles' from you Roge


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

We all think the same on this one it seems. It was and is the my only irritation with this watch. I think it will come off easily, I might have a go at mine sometime this week.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Jase,

not a riddle...honest...genuine desire to know!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roger said:


> Jase,
> 
> not a riddle...honest...genuine desire to know!


Strela = Arrow, I believe, Star is Zvezda.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Chris


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got some Acetone now have I got the balls







I do want to get rid of it so i might have to take the case back off and see


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

PhilM said:


> I've got some Acetone now have I got the balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I have just had a go with mine. It is applied rather than etched and appears black on the reverse rather than the silver we see through the caseback.

I first tried a little rubbing with T-Cut, didn't even touch it! I mean it didn't take a micron off. Ok, out with the acetone.......nothing! Once again result zero. What is this stuff made of?...lol

So it's back on and I'm happy it is still as good as new, having got nowhwere near the silver surface bonded to the glass with god knows what. The Russians should have sold the stuff the the Americans to stick the bloody tiles on the shuttle.

Looks like it's a Juri job for me to source a unprinted one. I suppose then at least the watch could always be returned to original spec at later date with the correct caseback.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That was quick Russ, looks like I might have to source a new case back as well


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

PhilM said:


> That was quick Russ, looks like I might have to source a new case back as well


It probably isn't worth the sweat on your brow to try and remove it. I think you would need to get brutal with it, lol.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Russ said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > That was quick Russ, looks like I might have to source a new case back as well
> ...


Could always Dremmel it


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


Lol, remember to take pictures of before, during and after....









Just had a look at Juri's shop, he doesn't seem to sell them anymore


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Strela = Arrow, I believe


Thanks Chris

Roger


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Looking at mine it appears to be silvered - like a mirror.

Reckon it will take some serious scraping to remove. That will prove fairly tricky if you don't want to scratch the glass.


----------

